# One More Brain Teaser



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, here's another one, and Larry's banned. LOL.

If you want to try it yourself, don't read the replies until you give up!









You have two buckets. One holds exactly 5 gallons and the other exactly 3 gallons. You have an unlimited supply of water. You must pour exactly 4 gallons of water into a barrel that holds 10 gallons. There are no marks on any of the containers. How do you get exactly 4 gallons into the barrel?


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Fill the ten gallon barrel and take out 2 three gal. buckets worth?

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think I stumbled onto 'brainteasers.com'


----------



## HB3 (Jun 29, 2005)

An oldie (I guess that makes me one). You can start by filling the 3 and pouring 3 into the 5. fill the 3 again and empty it into the 5. Only 2 gallons will fit, leaving 1 in the 3. Poor the 1 gallon from the 3 into the 5 and refill the 3 adding it to the 5 making 4. This will also work if you start with the 5. - 5 to the 3 leaves 2 in the 5. dump the 3 add the leftover 2 from the 5 to the 3. Refill the 5 and only 1 will fit in the 3 leaving 4 in the 5.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bill's answer certainly works as the question is posed.







Before reading his answer though, I took that tack that you could not remove any water from the 10 gallon barrel. I came up with this answer...

1. Fill the five gallon bucket with water.

2. Holding the three gallon bucket over the ten gallon bucket, pour the entire contents of the five gallon bucket into the three gallon bucket (two gallons will overflow into the ten gallon bucket).

3. Dump the contents of the three gallon bucket out on the ground.

4. Repeat steps 1-3 (one time!)

5. Reread the question, scratch steps 1-4, and use Bill's answer (much easier!)









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Place the 3 gallon bucket in the 5 gallon bucket and fill the 5 gallon to the top. Remove the 3 gallon bucket and you have 2 gallons left. Dump this into the 10 gallon bucket. Repeat once.

OR

Place the 5 gallon bucket in the 10 gallon bucket and then pour the 3 gallon bucket into the 5/10 gallon combination 3 times. remove the 5 gallon bucket and you have 4 gallons remaining.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I go along with Doug
That's what I would do.

Don


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

I had the answer but BoaterDan would not let me play


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Bruce Willis and Samuel L Jackson had to figure this same one out in the third Die Hard movie, "Die Hard: With a Vengeance". They had a limited amount of time to figure it out to disarm a bomb.
Obviously, I watch way too much Television.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wasn't that the same question that Bruce & Sam had to solve in Die Hard III??

Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The best solution is to go to the store and buy a 4 gallon bucket and fill it once. Then you do not waste any water. as you know sometimes water is a rare commodity when dry camping.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Use city water and read the meter before and after.


----------



## outback23rs (Nov 29, 2005)

But, *why* do we have to pour exactly 4 gallons of water into a barrel that holds 10 gallons?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

You guys are clever, I'll give you that.


----------

